# White gooey stuff in female betta tank. Help?+ pictures



## Mew_chan (Jan 28, 2009)

I recently bought a female crown tail to add to my tank (about 3 days ago)... I put her in a small quarantine tank that I use for all my bettas before adding them to a tank... it had been empty several weeks prior to adding her…. its maybe 700ml, plastic and completely empty besides the current fishy occupant.








*The problem*
Today when I got home I noticed that there was this white gunk all through the tank. she was swimming through it and it was swirling around the tank with her movements... it... was.. everywhere... It kind of looked like it was clumping in gooey strings... obviously worried I instantly did a 90% water change but the stuff seems to be coming back... and it has only been 3 hours.. it kinda looks like snow… I had done a partial water change the night before like normal…








Circle is showing fat belly (it is a lot more obvious IRL)... arrow is pointing to gooey stuff








gooey stuff on bottom plus rougly the ammount of tea I added - this is after I vacumed the bottom during water change...

*The betta*
She does not appear to be in distress at all... and the stuff does not appear to be clinging to her... she has no spots on her body or any other indications that something is wrong. Her belly is a little fat but I suspect it could be eggs since she was kept in a jar next to the males in the store. I have been feeding her small chunks of algae wafer incase it isn’t eggs but constipation.








It looks like snow  she was swimming around a bit so was stiring it up...
*
Other useful information*
At night or when Im not home the tank sits behind some toys in a shelf since I have a very smart cat who has already eaten one fish and if I don’t hide her he will do the same to her... its only until I add her to the tank... I also added a small amount of tea to the tank as recommended by the breeder to help her drop any eggs if she is carrying them... I have been noticing something on the surface which looks like a bubble nest. 

I think I will move her into a bucket clean out all the water, give the tank a wash down and then refil the tank.. I know it will be stressful but will see how it goes... thoughts?


----------



## Mew_chan (Jan 28, 2009)

Ok so i did the 100% water change... scooping the betta out of the tank and putting her into the bucket of water with some of the goo which I couldnt help scooping up with the net... I rinsed the tank in tap water then filled it up from the tanp added the dechlorinator and then scooped her into the new water...

She looks like she is breathing heavily at the moment... should I be worried about this? I knew it would stress her with the sudden water parameter changes but are there any other signs I should look for... and what should I do if she gets worse due to it... her breathing has slowed slightly since I first put her in... is that normal after this kind of stress? Her fins are not clumped... and see seems to be displaying... looks like she is blowing bubbles to...

I know she is a girl she has the little white tab under her body...


----------

